# Inschriftler können Stäbe ...



## Sano (21. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Schreiberlinge,

habt ihr das auch gelesen das Inschriftenkundige mit dem nächsten Addon für sich selbst Stäbe bauen können?
Nur doof wenn man den Beruf auf einer Klasse ausgeskillt hat die meist große, böse aussehende Äxte und Streitkolben trägt.

Gruß Sano


----------



## Midnightboy (21. März 2012)

Mein Warri hat auch inschriftenkunde find ich persönlich nicht so gut


----------



## Xergart (22. März 2012)

Ich würds geil finden. Mein Wl & Dudu würden sich freuen^^ und dann ist man auch nicht "gezwungen" mit einer 1h rum zu laufen, da man sich 2h caster Sachen ja bisher nicht craften kann.


----------



## Jackie251 (22. März 2012)

Inschriftenkunde gehört für mich dringend überarbeitet.
Wer auch immer sich schon das anfängliches System ausgedacht hat gehört von computern weggeschlossen und heute haben wir nochmal 100 glyphen mehr...


Von daher begrüße ich jede Idee mal an Inschriftenkunde zu denken.
Was Blizz aber dabei so nebenbei an Informationsbrocken aus dem Mund fällt bewerte ich aber vorerst nicht.
Es gibt gibt keine Alpha Leaks, es gibt keine closed Beta und erst recht keine open Beta..

Es sind noch Monate bis zum Addon.
Und wer weis welche Skillungen, Skallierungen und Waffenbeschränkungen sich blizz bis dahin überlegt


Ich sage nur soviel:
Es ist extremst unwahrscheinlich das man in zukunft mit Inschriftenkunde tolle BOP waffen herstellen kann die nur für gewisse klassen funktionen.
Noch unwahrscheinlicher ist, das die anderen Berufe nichts bekommen.

Also abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Teena (22. März 2012)

Werde das gleiche Problem haben, mein Schurke hat Inschriftenkunde... sehr praktisch dann... *sarkasmus aus*


----------



## campino76 (23. März 2012)

2 Feraldruiden und beide Inschriftenkundler.. i gfrei mi 

Edit: Grad in der MOP-Datenbank gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (27. März 2012)

campino76 schrieb:


> Edit: Grad in der MOP-Datenbank gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na toll, das Ding sieht genauso aus wie der 353er Gammel-Stab aus Zul Gurub. Sehr einfallsreich, muss man schon sagen.


----------



## campino76 (28. März 2012)

na kann man ja mogen  .. ich find die stats aber fein


----------



## Fremder123 (28. März 2012)

campino76 schrieb:


> na kann man ja mogen


Ich hoffe mal nicht dass das zum Leitmotto bei Blizzard wird: "Kann man ja transmogrifizieren, also nehmen wir nur noch alte Models". Das wäre mal echt fatal, weil irgendwann hat man sich auch am schönsten "alten" Design sattgesehen und die aktuellen Stäbe sehen ja auch teils sehr gut aus (Spitze der geronnenen Kugeln von Yor'sahj oder Böswilligkeit von Halfus z.B.)


----------



## Thomeek (7. April 2012)

mein pala hat inschriftenkunde -.-
Glaub die waffenmodels sind noch nicht die entgültigen.


----------



## Xergart (10. April 2012)

Der ist Account gebunden, könnte ja aber auch reintheoretisch durch Archälogie hergestellt worden sein, außer es gibt bald noch mehr Accountgebundene Sachen außer Archälogie & Angeln^^


----------



## Æxodus (19. September 2012)

Jo die Stäbe vom Schreiber werden Accountgebunden sein, Na zum Glück. Am Anfang hat sich mein Pala der Schreiber ist nicht gefreut, mein Mage und mein Hunter auch net. Jetzt freuts natürlich allegar ^^


Mfg


----------



## Dabears (19. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Na toll, das Ding sieht genauso aus wie der 353er Gammel-Stab aus Zul Gurub. Sehr einfallsreich, muss man schon sagen.



Maybe Placeholder?


----------



## Doofkatze (20. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal nicht dass das zum Leitmotto bei Blizzard wird: "Kann man ja transmogrifizieren, also nehmen wir nur noch alte Models". Das wäre mal echt fatal, weil irgendwann hat man sich auch am schönsten "alten" Design sattgesehen und die aktuellen Stäbe sehen ja auch teils sehr gut aus (Spitze der geronnenen Kugeln von Yor'sahj oder Böswilligkeit von Halfus z.B.)



Es muss halt nur nicht immer ein neues Design sein. Gerne darf man für z. B. Instanzen auch alte Items verwursten. Ein heutiger 300er Gegenstand darf also n einfacher Stock sein oder die xte grüne einfache Stoffschulter.

Natürlich ist es schön, neues zu bieten, aber mittlerweile glaube ich auch, das ein Großteil durch bestehende Items gemoggt werden wird, eben auch weil neue Items nicht immer schön sind.

Meine Hexersachen schwanken z. B. zwischen T1, T4 + T5. Ja, T13 bot mal ne brauchbare Abwechslung, auch weil mir persönlich der Tentakelhelm gefiel, dennoch hielt sich das eben nicht ewig.

Genauso wird es auch zukünftig sein. Sicher werden die Hörner aus dem Herausforderungsmodus Einfluss finden, aber 90% aller neuen Items werden wohl gemoggt.


----------



## Fremder123 (21. September 2012)

@ Dabears und Doofkatze

Es freut mich ja dass meine Aussagen vom März bei euch auch ein halbes Jahr (!) später noch Eindruck schinden, aber eine zeitnahe Antwort wäre sinnvoller gewesen, nicht oder? Damals sahen die Dinger nunmal aus wie sie aussahen, Monate später kann ich mich auch hinstellen und besserwisserisch mit dem Zeigefinger wedeln.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. September 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> @ Dabears und Doofkatze
> 
> Es freut mich ja dass meine Aussagen vom März bei euch auch ein halbes Jahr (!) später noch Eindruck schinden, aber eine zeitnahe Antwort wäre sinnvoller gewesen, nicht oder? Damals sahen die Dinger nunmal aus wie sie aussahen, Monate später kann ich mich auch hinstellen und besserwisserisch mit dem Zeigefinger wedeln.




Hatte nicht darauf geachtet, wann du gepostet hast


----------



## Rabaz (22. September 2012)

Shit, beinahe hätte ich jetzt auch noch geantwortet. Ach nee hier ging es um einen Stab der mit dem nächsten addon eingeführt wird. Was in 3 Tagen erscheint. Was ist denn jez zeitnah ? 6 Monate vorher ?

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle alle Inschriftler mal ganz herzlich beglückwünschen zu ihrer kürzlich absolvierten (oder noch andauernden) großen Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme 5.04.

Mal eben eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken, jedenfalls für ah-fleißige Schreiber (und Blumenpflücker !!) in diesen Wochen. Das Genöle noch von anderen Berufen über Rezepte Steine usw. in auf einmal in raids droppten (gut das ist jetzt echt nicht mehr zeitnah). Man ihr seid so arm dran, da bin ich als Ingi doch wirklich froh dass ich seit 1,5 Jahren GARNICHTS bekommen habe, da muss ich mich wenigstens nicht ärgern. Mein Aushängeschild ist ein zugegeben nettes Flugmount....was es allerdings seit 3 addons ist.

Ich erinnere mich noch gut an BC wo...egal wo man hin kam...es stand alle 7 Meter ein npc der Juweliers-Rezepte verkaufte und jeder 11. mob hat eins gedropt. Und die anderen haben rumgesucht...aber nee da war nix.

Jetzt mal zu diesem Stab, ganz unabhängig davon ob es den wirklich so gibt und welchen Stellenwert er dann hat...ich finde es ungeschickt von Blizz. Da wird einfach mal was rausgehauen für bestimmte Gruppen und andere gehen leer aus. Ist ja gut wenn sie das tun, aber dann bitte für ALLE.


----------



## Kersyl (30. September 2012)

Status:
-Der Stab hat den Itemlevel von Raidfinder bossen.
-Der Stab braucht kiloweise mats + 20 tage (scroll of wisdom*20)

Absolut useless. GZ blizzard, crafting ist mal wieder unattraktiv wie sonst was. /clap.


----------



## cdc (3. November 2012)

hallo,

ich brauche dringend ne antwort:

Können Inschriftler die epischen stäbe accountweit an beliebige chars verschicken oder sind die bop?


----------



## Jackie251 (5. November 2012)

cdc schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich brauche dringend ne antwort:
> 
> Können Inschriftler die epischen stäbe accountweit an beliebige chars verschicken oder sind die bop?



die sind boA 
und können - wie alle "accountgebundenen" Items nur Serverweit verschickt werden, nicht accountweit!


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (5. November 2012)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Status:
> -Der Stab hat den Itemlevel von Raidfinder bossen.
> -Der Stab braucht kiloweise mats + 20 tage (scroll of wisdom*20)
> 
> Absolut useless. GZ blizzard, crafting ist mal wieder unattraktiv wie sonst was. /clap.



also wenn im RF gleichgute sind schön und gut, aber erstmal braucht man dropluck und das dann auch für jeden Caster-Char - mit "unserem" Stab muß man das Ding "einfach nur" hin und her schicken 
(kann mir schon richtig die Lacher im Raid vorstellen: "ey wieso haste keine Waffe an?" oder "ey wieso haste Angel an?" und dann die peinliche Antwort "ups, der Stab ist noch auf dem anderen Char" - und das alles am besten nach nem Wipe^^ )

ich glaub ich opfer mal die Mats, obwohl mein Inschriftler SEHR selten Harmoniepartikel findet, aber der Farmchar andauernd


----------

